# how long can a packer brisket stay in fridge?



## jerseydrew (Jun 16, 2013)

i bought a packer from Res depo yesterday, how long can it stay in fridge before you cook it? i want to cook it on tuesday shoud i freeze it?


----------



## damon555 (Jun 16, 2013)

It should have a date on the package that says "Use or freeze by" blah blah date. If you are going to smoke it before that date I wouldn't freeze it. Just keep it in the fridge at a safe temp and you'll be fine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

Meat from the packer in an intact original cryovac packaging will last 2-3 weeks in a refer that is not opened frequently. You will get 7-10 in intact packaging in the kitchen refer...JJ


----------



## jerseydrew (Jun 16, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> It should have a date on the package that says "Use or freeze by" blah blah date. If you are going to smoke it before that date I wouldn't freeze it. Just keep it in the fridge at a safe temp and you'll be fine.


i looked but did not see it.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Meat from the packer in an intact original cryovac packaging will last 2-3 weeks in a refer that is not opened frequently. You will get 7-10 in intact packaging in the kitchen refer...JJ


so i should be good if i smoke it before the weekend...


----------



## smoke it (Jun 16, 2013)

I think that you'll be okay. I purchased some meat recently when the selection was poor. The only brisket available was graying and discolored because it was a little old. It smoked up really nice and gray sections didn't taste any different than the rest of the meat.


----------

